# 180sx Accident



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

My mate Jasons car after being hit by a drunk driver.
Jason has only just recovered but is 100% again.

http://devilsgal.smacktards.org/JasonS13/

The rims are from my housemates car which was also written off


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Joel said:


> My mate Jasons car after being hit by a drunk driver.
> Jason has only just recovered but is 100% again.
> 
> http://devilsgal.smacktards.org/JasonS13/
> ...


Holy fuck that looks bad. MY friend rolled his 180, but it looked nowhere near as bad as that.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet Jesus!!!!!  His Silvia looks like a twisted pretzel!! 

I hope he has a speedy and smooth recovery.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

so what your saying is.... its no longer his daily transportation???? 



HOw badly was he injured?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

man, that sucks. i hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah he is all fixed now.
He was in intensive care for ages - apparently he "died" a few times. Was in a coma for a week or two. Hospital bill in the 100's of thousands. The guy who hit him gets sentenced end of the month.


----------



## SkylineDriftingNinja (Aug 26, 2004)

:wtf: damn drunks drivers.. wow.. that drunk driver better not b drivin for a long time... and pay lots of $$$


----------



## 240drifter (Jun 26, 2005)

Joel said:


> My mate Jasons car after being hit by a drunk driver.
> Jason has only just recovered but is 100% again.
> 
> http://devilsgal.smacktards.org/JasonS13/
> ...


Damn, ive been in two wrecks with my 240, both times i just picked up and slided*. The first time i hydroplaned, and the second a deer jumped out in front of my car so i slammed on the breaks, and skidded off the road into a rock filled irrigation ditch, or better yet over top of it. fucked my car up, right now im still waitin on my car to come back from the last one. 

But damn that shits nothing compared to that. Glad to hear that guys ok, and its a shame bout the car......


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

someone was looking after him. i'm glad he's alright as cars are replacable.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

my car looked similar to that when i got hit by a kid his first day with his license, ran a stop sign and nailed me dead driver side. good thing i was in my shitty beat ass prelude. haha. at least i got an s14 out of it. and glad to see your buddy is alright. drunk drivers piss me off for shit like this.


----------



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

daamn im really sorry bro. i just got into an accident today. not as bad though, but i feel for you man


----------

